# jobs and education



## shaquib (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

This is Sameer from India.

Could any one tell me the chances of getting a Job in Singapore after i complete my higher studies from Singapore itself.

I have got 2 years of work experience in the field of accounts and finance .

After completion of my Masters degree from Singapore , i would be able to stay back for 6 more months for job hunting,what would be the chances of getting a job there.

Could anyone suggest......


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

How old are you Sameer ??


----------



## shaquib (Jun 19, 2011)

hey i am 24 years.....


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Do some search for 'MOE Sponsored scholarships' and SIA schol

Or you could complete Bachelors back home, apply for masters on part time basis and then work your way in ... depends upon your grade


----------



## shaquib (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Ecu,
Hey thankyou for the information...
I have already completed my bachelors in commerce..
I have got admission into two foreign universities in Singapore for masters (James cook University singapore and Curtin University Singapore)
Are they recognised there in singapore or should i wait and try for another college....


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

James Cook, and Thomas Cook and all don't fly high .. they are affiliated programs, from what I know .. 

Unless you got into NTU or NUS or SMU ..


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

shaquib said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> This is Sameer from India.
> 
> ...


A few years ago, foreign students from NUS where given an option to apply as PRs upon graduation. Not sure if they still do that.


ANyway, you're chances may be high (do take note that there are Indians who don't have SG degree that are able to find work here). It really depends on MOM's approval since they have the last say to approve your pass (not the employer)


----------

